
How iPhone Hackers Got Their Hands on the New iOS Months Before Its Release - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dzpxz/how-iphone-hackers-got-hands-on-new-ios-14-months-before-realease
======
ramimac
Between this and the Zerodium tweets[1], seems like a hard week for Apple
security PR

[1] [https://www.cyberscoop.com/ios-zero-day-zerodium-high-
supply...](https://www.cyberscoop.com/ios-zero-day-zerodium-high-supply/)

